# european citizenship



## 1920 powerplus (Nov 27, 2017)

hi all

i have just signed this petition as being half British and half german i class myself as an European citizen

and would like to remain one

i have posted this so that people can make up their own mind on this petition and not to stir up an argument as to whether we should or should not

https://www.stayeuropean.org/

barry


----------

